# offset grip



## JJ57 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Offset grip*

Ben Pearson has one on their Spoiler Angle which they still sell today.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*off set grip*

Can you post a pictures ?


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Golden Eagle made a bow a few years back with an offset grip


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

FULL-BORE said:


> Golden Eagle made a bow a few years back with an offset grip


I had a Split Fire, it was a nice bow for the time.

R


----------



## italianredneck (May 26, 2007)

i think it was golden eagle, but didn`t jennings have one with a floating or angled grip?


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Merlin had one on the Nova also.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Pearson had the Angel Wing grip and PSE had a grip that you could adjust left or right about 1/4" like a custom pistol!! It was awesome!! Someone should do it again!! If you had torque, you could adjust the grip and get it out almost completely!!:thumbs_up:wink:


----------

